# Sealing around pex



## Philj (Apr 30, 2011)

I started working with pex after 6 years of installing copper. I own my own business and run it with my son. Question I have is I want to seal the holes where the pex comes from underneath the crawl space up through the floors to my fixtures. I want to stop the draft coming through. The manufacturers instruction say to only use water soluble gypsum based caulking because others might react with the pex. I cannot find anything like that around here and people I talk to that install pex have no clue when I mention water soluble gypsum based caulking. I only have big hardware stores in my area. What do people use?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Might wanna post an Intro about yourself. Specialtys, how long in business etc, so we can respond to you.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

pex requires an AIRGAP, everyone knows that.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

And chewing gum.


Only wrigleys though, the rest have plasticides.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

_I always use water soluble professional plumbers only _


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

....Hey I'm' professional and water soluble!


----------



## Philj (Apr 30, 2011)

I guess not many people are knowledgable when it comes to installing pex, eh?


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Philj said:


> I guess not many people are knowledgable when it comes to installing pex, eh?


Real plumbers run galvanized :thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


Marlin said:


> Real plumbers run galvanized :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Real plumbers use CI and Copper!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Philj said:


> I guess not many people are knowledgable when it comes to installing pex, eh?


 



There are alot of people who ain't knowledgable about nothin' no way no how.


just kidding. Post an intro and they'll stop. (with the smart alec answers that is)


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Pex? What is that? 

I personally prefer radiator hoses and hose clamps... Helps with expansion and contraction.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I use waterhose, and a manifold system from Ace hardware works great.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Since AirGap told me about Schwinn Couplings I use them extensively for this purpose...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Since AirGap told me about Schwinn Couplings I use them extensively for this purpose...


Ahhhh... The ole Schwinn Couplings. Sure does beat using at that duct tape.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

They are getting tough to find in this area.......................


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> They are getting tough to find in this area.......................


I'm not sure but I see a lot of Chinese Knockoffs becoming available...:furious::furious:

I like to stick with the originals especially inside the walls.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> They are getting tough to find in this area.......................


Yeah, but once you get a handle on them, they're easy to hold on to.....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Phil,
Thanks for the intro...

I just use Latex Caulk. If you are using a non-compatible sealant wrap the PEX with aluminum foil to prevent contact.

If you are new to PEX you may find this useful...
http://www.toolbase.org/pdf/designguides/pex_designguide.pdf


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I remember someone (engineer or inspector) telling me to never put electrical tape on the pex. The adhesive will damage the wall of the pipe. Has anybody else ever heard of this?


----------

